# New Here....



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Marla Skye and I am 19 years old. I live in MT in a very small town. I am down to earth, fun loving and person all my own. I am new to the world of size acceptance and modeling. Would love to meet like minded people and people who live life to the fullest! 

*Marla Skye*


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Forgot to add a photo.... 

View attachment Marla_Strip_tease_pt_1_002 (3).jpg


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I love your tats!!! Vey cool.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to the boards! Cute shirt.


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> Hi, I love your tats!!! Vey cool.



Thank you, that is just too sweet! :kiss2:


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Welcome to the boards! Cute shirt.



Thanks, its polka dots, one of my favorites! Got it at Torrid!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome! ^_^

*offers you a fruit basket*

Go to hyde park for heated arguments about important things, go to the lounge for caturday and lightbulb jokes, and go to the weight board to discuss moderately naughty things.


----------



## rainbowman (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! You look lovely. Welcome to the boards Marla. 

You will have a great modelling career if that's what you want to do.
:smitten:

Andy


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2008)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

I love your tats & your septum! 

Welcome to the boards girl. :]


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Welcome! ^_^
> 
> *offers you a fruit basket*
> 
> Go to hyde park for heated arguments about important things, go to the lounge for caturday and lightbulb jokes, and go to the weight board to discuss moderately naughty things.



Thank you sweetness for the advice! I will sure take a look!


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

rainbowman said:


> Wow! You look lovely. Welcome to the boards Marla.
> 
> You will have a great modelling career if that's what you want to do.
> :smitten:
> ...



Andy,

Thank you sweety! You think I will go far?


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> welcome to the boards.



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love your tats & your septum!
> 
> Welcome to the boards girl. :]



Septum? Never heard that before! I am really glad you love my tats, tats make a person an individual!  Thanks sweety!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello there,welcome to Dimensions Marla...


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

Where in Montana are you from? I was born and raised in Great Falls


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, they grow 'em pretty in Montana!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 23, 2008)

Marla Skye said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Marla Skye and I am 19 years old. I live in MT in a very small town. I am down to earth, fun loving and person all my own. I am new to the world of size acceptance and modeling. Would love to meet like minded people and people who live life to the fullest!
> 
> *Marla Skye*




Welcome Marla. 

I'd say you came to the right place. You'll find many wonderful people to interact with here.

Hugs

Dennis

PS: Oh yeah, I've never been to Montana but I have an aunt and various cousins in Billings.


----------



## imfree (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Marla Skye.


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Hello there,welcome to Dimensions Marla...



Thank you!


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Where in Montana are you from? I was born and raised in Great Falls


I live in such a small town that I prefer not to say. There is only a few hundred people here....


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Wow, they grow 'em pretty in Montana!



Hugs! Thank you


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Welcome Marla.
> 
> I'd say you came to the right place. You'll find many wonderful people to interact with here.
> 
> ...




Nice! Billings is a pretty good city. MT is great for peace and finding yourself if your a nature freak......thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Marla Skye.



Thank you!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

Marla Skye said:


> Septum? Never heard that before! I am really glad you love my tats, tats make a person an individual!  Thanks sweety!



Septum = your nose piercing.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Septum = your nose piercing.




The only time I have heard of the septum is when a deviated septum is referenced, namely having a hole in it from too much nose candy. Cocaine.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The only time I have heard of the septum is when a deviated septum is referenced, namely having a hole in it from too much nose candy. Cocaine.



Everyone around here calls what she has a septum piercing. Bmezine [well known body mod site] also calls it that. *shrug*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Everyone around here calls what she has a septum piercing. Bmezine [well known body mod site] also calls it that. *shrug*



The septum would be it's clinical name I imagine.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The septum would be it's clinical name I imagine.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.



Meanwhile why is the other piercing called a Monroe piercing?

Hi Marla meanwhile! Welcome.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Meanwhile why is the other piercing called a Monroe piercing?
> 
> Hi Marla meanwhile! Welcome.



Marilyn Monroe had a mole on her face in the spot that the Monroe piercing is put. It's also called a Madonna and a Crawford [after the singer Madonna, and Cindy Crawford] who had similar beauty marks.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Marilyn Monroe had a mole on her face in the spot that the Monroe piercing is put. It's also called a Madonna and a Crawford [after the singer Madonna, and Cindy Crawford] who had similar beauty marks.



You learn something new everyday.:bow: Thanks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You learn something new everyday.:bow: Thanks.



Haha, you're welcome! :]


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The only time I have heard of the septum is when a deviated septum is referenced, namely having a hole in it from too much nose candy. Cocaine.



Ohhh.....I was confused. Thats doesn't sound like something good for more anyones health....


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, you're welcome! :]



 You seem sweet!


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, Marla! I must echo the sentiments on your epic tats and piercings.


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Hey, Marla! I must echo the sentiments on your epic tats and piercings.



Sweet! You got to be unquie right? That me. ha ha Hugs you tight!


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Sep 24, 2008)

Marla Skye said:


> Sweet! You got to be unquie right? That me. ha ha Hugs you tight!



Well, of course! What's more original than agreeing with everyone else? And yaye, hugs!  *hugs back*


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Hey, Marla! I must echo the sentiments on your epic tats and piercings.



Sweet! You got to be unquie right? That me. ha ha Hugs you tight!


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 27, 2008)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Well, of course! What's more original than agreeing with everyone else? And yaye, hugs!  *hugs back*



Hugs you tighter....hehe


----------



## Weirdo890 (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions. What town in Montana are you from? Is is eastern or western Montana? Great photo. You are absolutely drop-dead sexy. :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## Marla Skye (Sep 29, 2008)

Weirdo890 said:


> Welcome to Dimensions. What town in Montana are you from? Is is eastern or western Montana? Great photo. You are absolutely drop-dead sexy. :wubu::kiss2:



Thank you so very much! I am more in the middle of Montana.....I like to be mysterious, but I also live in a small town and you got to understand my family is not really for me modeling, so I would just like to stay what state I am in. You understand right?

But thank you for the kind words, you made my day!

XOXO,
Marla Skye


----------



## Weirdo890 (Sep 29, 2008)

Marla Skye said:


> Thank you so very much! I am more in the middle of Montana.....I like to be mysterious, but I also live in a small town and you got to understand my family is not really for me modeling, so I would just like to stay what state I am in. You understand right?
> 
> But thank you for the kind words, you made my day!
> 
> ...



That's fine. I was just curious is all. I have family over in Montana so when I heard you were from Montana, you just peaked my interest. Also, you're very welcome for the kind words. I mean what i say and I say what I mean.  :wubu:


----------



## Marla Skye (Dec 14, 2008)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Hey, Marla! I must echo the sentiments on your epic tats and piercings.



Thank you


----------



## dragorat (Dec 15, 2008)

*Another lovely little sis finding her way home to Dims.Welcome Sweetie from the resident gentleman rodent.*


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome Maria. I hope that you enjoy your time here. Its a great place to grow into yourself and make wonderful friends!
Ruth


----------



## Marla Skye (Feb 27, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> Welcome to Dimensions. What town in Montana are you from? Is is eastern or western Montana? Great photo. You are absolutely drop-dead sexy. :wubu::kiss2:



Thank you so much! I dont wish to give out the town, its a smaller one and I just dont know how open my family or friends are for me to model. I would prefer just to say Montana, however thank you for saying I am sexy!

Marla Skye


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.




You're not imagining things! lol. I have my septum pierced...and I have always called it just that...a septum piercing, lol. Never heard it called anything else as a nose piercing generally means the nostrils.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to Dimensions. I graduated high school in Salmon Idaho....so I feel your small town pain


----------



## Oirish (Feb 28, 2009)

Well hello beautiful...*combs hair*


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

Marla Skye said:


> Forgot to add a photo....



OMG DROOLING!!! :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::smitten:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome to Dims.


----------



## Marla Skye (Mar 20, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> welcome to Dims.



Thank you so much for the welcome.

XOXO,
Marla Skye


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Mar 25, 2009)

Love everything about your picture except the nose ring!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2009)

lovesgaininggirls said:


> Love everything about your picture except the nose ring!




Sometimes it's ok to have an unexpressed thought - just a note for not possibly making someone feel bad while you're supposedly trying to make them feel good.


----------

